# Firefox & Adobe Flash Player



## Parson (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm frustrated as all get out. Flash Player will not work in Firefox, but it will work in IE, so I assume the problem is one of my settings in Firefox, can someone tell me where to look or what to do?


----------



## The Judge (Oct 17, 2013)

I use FireFox, too, and although I can use Adobe Flash -- at least that's what I think it is -- it's forever crashing on me (usually when I'm at the end of doing something on my website and I haven't saved the changes, so I lose everything...).  So, no help from me, Parson, but I sure can sympathise.


----------



## Dozmonic (Oct 17, 2013)

Mine works with default settings and with all the add-ons I have installed with firefox, so I can't really help with what the problem may be. Any specific errors? Using old versions of either?


----------



## Abernovo (Oct 18, 2013)

Is that the latest version of Flash Player? I seem to remembers seeing a warning that it has known issues with Firefox, and crashes (or causes Firefox to stall). It doesn't crash with everyone, and not necessarily all the time. It's just temperamental.

Poor design again.
Not to try and bang a drum...Chrome has its own downsides too, but the Flash Player it uses is basically part of Chrome. I think Google paid Adobe and one of them rebuilt it using the browser's code, so less conflicts.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 18, 2013)

Firefox has _always _had issues with Flash crashing it.

Probably best to try and reinstall from the Adobe page here:
Adobe - Install Adobe Flash Player

Make sure you untick the McAfee "offer" though.


----------



## Parson (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks, I have tried to load Flash Player several times. (And I always untick the McAfee "offer.") It will go so far and then quits. I looked at my program list and Flash Player was already there (Latest version of course) and then I tried I.E. and it worked. I never had this problem before but my lap top has been having some issues for a year already, and now I can't load programs from the web, a real downside. So I bought a new laptop with Windows 8, this is when the issue arose. I have HP with I3 processor and 6 gigs of ram so it should run smoothly. Other than the Firefox issue, it does. But I hate getting used to a new environment. *Why can't they leave well enough alone!!*  -- Sigh!

One web site that I tried with Firefox said that it seemed like a setting was preventing Flash Player to load, so I thought maybe some of the techy people here could point me to the right button to push. It may have been a false hope. 

Note: Right now I am on my old computer. There is nothing so comforting as an old sock.


----------



## J Riff (Oct 19, 2013)

Problems updating the Flash player in Firefox? Here's help | Defensive Computing - CNET News

Looks like it uses the old .dll file unless u delete it.... this guy seems to have all the bases covered.


----------



## Parson (Oct 20, 2013)

*J Riff --- *EEK! Reading through that made my mind go like pudding. I am not a nerd, and it seemed to say that what I want done is very difficult. But since that article was from 2008, I wonder how much of it is pertinent today. I may give it a go when things slow down during the week. (Shift worker, you know....)*Thanks a ton for looking this up!*


----------

